# HCG Diet?



## Jennifer44 (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried it? I was wondering about experiences with it. I had my thyroid removed last September and have been thinking about going on this. It is through InShapeMD in my area and medically supervised. It is the injections, not the drops. thoughts?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I am doing the Optifast diet and I am having excellent results so far (20 pds in 6 weeks with the majority of weight loss being pure fat). I would highly recommend it. I have a lot of questions about the HCG diet. I wasn't impressed that the HCG drops were just made to be illegal. My endo sent me to a bariatric doctor/specialist and he does the Optifast diet and you have great support and counseling so that you succeed long term.

Good luck!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Two of our library patrons are doing the HCG diet, and from what they tell me, it scares the crap out of me. Have you tried any others?

Congrats, Patti!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Webster!!! I have a lot more to lose, but this is the only diet that is working for me. I have only been stable with my blood work for three tests in a row, so I think this diet has helped to jump start my metabolism.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am still not at an optimal or euthyroid level. Hopefully soon! I am glad it is working for you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Two of our library patrons are doing the HCG diet, and from what they tell me, it scares the crap out of me. Have you tried any others?
> 
> Congrats, Patti!


Is that how the weight comes off? Couldn't pass that one by!! ROLF!!

Anyway, I would be scared to mess with that and a whole bunch of other stuff on the market.

Nothing like good old-fashioned calories in versus calories out. Healthiest diet in the world. Even when I was on Atkins many years ago, I counted my calories because they count!


----------



## Jennifer44 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am trying to decide if I want to do it. This is under doctor supervision, but I called my regular doctor first. I am waiting to hear what he has to say.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jennifer44 said:


> I am trying to decide if I want to do it. This is under doctor supervision, but I called my regular doctor first. I am waiting to hear what he has to say.


Now...............THAT is a very very good idea and please share your doctor's input w/us so we can all learn.

Good for you! There is only one you; you need to protect yourself at all costs.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> Is that how the weight comes off? Couldn't pass that one by!!


Hmmm, not sure about that but I didn't see that one coming!


----------



## dlewis1958 (Jul 18, 2012)

I was on the HCG diet last year (before I was diagnosed with hyperactive thyroid and graves) I loved it I lost 25 lbs and 26 inches in 40 days...but then I got my diagnoses and I was so afraid that the HCG caused it. Even though I have been told no it didn't. My family doc, my endo did not like the idea of HCG at all their words were Get off that crap..lol I have had a weight issue all of my life and now I am so scared that I will put on alot of weight. I am going to try the old fashion way of calorie counting and exercise and hope it works.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think going to a nutritionist and working on an overall eating plan is a better idea.

When I saw HCG my first thought was - that wasn't doubling when I was pregnant - taking a pregnancy hormone to make you lose weight?

A more important thing is learning how to eat.

I have a good metabolism so maybe I am just wrong but I know when I gain weight it's directly related to a high carb, high salt diet more than anything else.

South Beach worked great for me and taught me how to eat better.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Please don't do it!!! It has been explained that reducing your caloric intake like that can cause your thyroid to work 50% less -- (I can't verify that) but it makes sense because you are basically lowering your metabolism because of the decline in calories -- regardless of what they say and UNLESS you're getting prescription HCG from a physician and under their care, well I don't think it's real. Also -- Check out how illegal it is to sell HCG for weight loss... I think the Omnitrition folks try to hide that it is HCG for weightloss on their drops label -- I think that wouldn't sit well with the FDA. I've also heard that it causes you to gain more fat than muscle.


----------

